# Names for Vagina.



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Now, i kinna dislike the word "vagina". Its so clinical. Plus i was watching a show about the origins of words and Germain Greer said it was latin for "sword sheath" or something..which makes it kinna useless without a sword, which the feminist in me is loath to accept.
I think My favorite word is "cunt" but you cant really use that in every day conversation without people freaking out.
ie. If you said to your doctor "I have a sore cunt" it doesnt seem appropriate somehow.
List some of your Favorite/most loathed words for "The female sex organ".. and maby a wee sentence about why you like it!
Did you have any names for your vadge when you were small?
Also.what are your feelings on Fatginas? Fa's and BBws alike can answer that one!

ok..my favorite word is:
Cunt-Because, its powerful and to the point. It actually causes physical reactions when you say it. (My friends ex actually covered her ears when i said it!!). The rest of the words for female sex organs are kinna faffy and fluffy but "cunt" totally is up there with "cock"!

When i was younger i called my cunt a "front bottom"!!! Imagine the confusion in later life that could cause!!

Anyway..CuntCuntCunt!! YeahYeahYeah!!!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> When i was younger i called my cunt a "front bottom"!!! Imagine the confusion in later life that could cause!!


 
Lol me too! 

Don't laugh please, I call it 'poochie'... :blush:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2009)

PeniSanctuary.


----------



## bexy (Jan 29, 2009)

When I was little my mother used to call it my Rudy/Rudie...because it was rude I assume?! 
Anyhoo, used to confuse the life out of me that there was a kid on The Cosby Show named after a vagina....


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Mercedes said:


> Lol me too!
> 
> Don't laugh please, I call it 'poochie'... :blush:


aww..thats quite cute! Like a we doggy! lmao



BothGunsBlazing said:


> PeniSanctuary.


----------



## Emma (Jan 29, 2009)

My mum used to call it a tina or tuppence.

Mine gets called something different depending on my mood, it can be anything from vagina, to va-j-j, to lady garden, to widgy woo, privates. lol


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> When I was little my mother used to call it my Rudy/Rudie...because it was rude I assume?!
> Anyhoo, used to confuse the life out of me that there was a kid on The Cosby Show named after a vagina....


hahaha! That actually did make me laugh out loud!! hmm..Were you brought up catholic by any chance? I have a catholic friend who swears her mum called her fanny her "naughty place"!!! How Much is that going to fuck you up! 
Though i can just hear the mills n boons for the sensitive now.."he plunged his manstick into her pouchy rudie".. hmm..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


>



oh whatever, you just created this thread as an excuse to type cunt like 50 times.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> My mum used to call it a tina or tuppence.
> 
> Mine gets called something different depending on my mood, it can be anything from vagina, to va-j-j, to lady garden, to widgy woo, privates. lol


widgy woo!! Brilliant!! Haha.. i'm so going to use that one next time i'm doing anything concerning my special place...Though i'm frightened it might put a dampener on things!..I can totally imagine it for everyday usage though..especially with the advertising of tampons.."Women" Wear your widgy woo widgets"..


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh whatever, you just created this thread as an excuse to type cunt like 50 times.


----------



## JMNYC (Jan 29, 2009)

Kitty.

Pretty kitty.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

JMNYC said:


> Kitty.
> 
> Pretty kitty.


hmm "Kitty" is ok...tis kinna like "pussy" which on one hand sounds nice and cute and fluffy but on the other sounds a bit bad pornish.. I am divided with kitty and pussy!


----------



## WildDiva (Jan 29, 2009)

good old pussy,kitty or punani works just great for me!


----------



## Red (Jan 29, 2009)

My friends and I refer to vaginas as 'muffs'. I always thought it was kind of cool, friendly but short and sweet. I agree that 'cunt' is brilliant and great at getting a response. It's an under used word that women should reclaim back in a positive way.


A cannot stand the word 'mooey' though, it makes me cringe.


----------



## chicken legs (Jan 29, 2009)

i usually say..WHO-HA or The Pooty...

I love Grace Jones Yelling Pussy In Boomerang..lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXIwgyyrok&feature=related


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Red said:


> My friends and I refer to vaginas as 'muffs'. I always thought it was kind of cool, friendly but short and sweet. I agree that 'cunt' is brilliant and great at getting a response. It's an under used word that women should reclaim back in a positive way.
> 
> 
> A cannot stand the word 'mooey' though, it makes me cringe.


"mooey"??!! Ive NEVER heard of it!
Its like something a cow would say! What are the origins of that??
hmm..Maby its an English thing..ive never heard it in scotland..
how strange!
Muff IS kinna nice..It has conotations for me of the outside of the vagina though somehow..and only if its hairy.. I dont know why. 
Mooey though?? gaaah! Hidious!
a mouldy mooey.. A gooey mooey.. Wrong Wrong Wrong!!
Kill this word NOW!! 
lol


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jan 29, 2009)

"Ladycaves" and "Front Entrance"


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

chicken legs said:


> i usually say..WHO-HA or The Pooty...
> 
> I love Grace Jones Yelling Pussy In Boomerang..lol
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNXIwgyyrok&feature=related


who ha! reminds me of something you would say when you were karate chopping someone..(not that i have dont this before..but if i ever did i would say this)
I LOVE Grace Jones..and am frightened by her too!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

crosseyedhamster said:


> "Ladycaves" and "Front Entrance"


haha "front entrance" Is just as bad as "front bottom"!! gah..its objectification incarnate!


----------



## Red (Jan 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> "mooey"??!! Ive NEVER heard of it!
> Its like something a cow would say! What are the origins of that??
> hmm..Maby its an English thing..ive never heard it in scotland..
> how strange!
> ...



Hah, yeah muff for the furry ones as it rhymes with fluff! 

You have just traumatised me now with 'gooey mooey' btw!


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 29, 2009)

I think Wizard Sleeve would be an excellent name for a power metal band, as well as a euphimism for vajayjays and bajingos.

Ham wallet!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Red said:


> Hah, yeah muff for the furry ones as it rhymes with fluff!
> 
> You have just traumatised me now with 'gooey mooey' btw!


muwahaha. but sorry..
nothing wrong with a gooey mooey ...erm spewey! And That is all three of Donald Ducks Bad-ass nephews!
on the spectrum of vagina words..mooey is the worst, Without a doubt!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

JiminOR said:


> I think Wizard Sleeve would be an excellent name for a power metal band, as well as a euphimism for vajayjays and bajingos.
> 
> Ham wallet!


"Ham Wallet"!!!?? Cripes..thats as bad as "Beef Curtains"! I feel that is more Labia sounding as opposed to the whole vagina. 
My friend made up the word "cajjubbins" But that seems to sound more clitorus specific to me..
I have also heard the word "Flackets" but that just reminds me of labia too.


----------



## JiminOR (Jan 29, 2009)

How about cooter?

I named my SO's Charlene.


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 29, 2009)

What? Nobody has said "calamari cockring", "dick dungeon" or "asshole neighbor" yet?


----------



## mikey787 (Jan 29, 2009)

As no one else has volunteered to lower the tone its up to me! 

how about axe wound...  or Growler


----------



## mimosa (Jan 29, 2009)

My mom calls it ' La cocina' ( The kitchen)

A friend and her daughters called it the goosey

I knew another person that called it the bat cave.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 29, 2009)

I think all the ladies of this thread need to write a letter to Eve Ensler 

In case you don't know about the wonderful, wonderful Eve, Google the Vagina Monologues. <3333


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I think all the ladies of this thread need to write a letter to Eve Ensler
> 
> In case you don't know about the wonderful, wonderful Eve, Google the Vagina Monologues. <3333



Love the Monologues!

little coochie snorcher that could! lmao


----------



## Eden (Jan 29, 2009)

ok I just call it cooch, but my guy friends call it "the two-finger fish mitten", "roast beef curtains" and "clam". Kinda gross I know but boys can be gross!


----------



## Eden (Jan 29, 2009)

johnnytattoos said:


> What? Nobody has said "calamari cockring", "dick dungeon" or "asshole neighbor" yet?



I just laughed so hard I spat my drink on my computer.


----------



## Ash (Jan 29, 2009)

My friends and I generally call it a "hoo".


----------



## circeenoir (Jan 29, 2009)

I call it my kitty, cookie or kisskiss.


----------



## Tania (Jan 29, 2009)

I use kitty or cunt, depending on the company.

"Vajayjay" and "kaslopis" totally crack me up, though.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 29, 2009)

I know we've discussed this very topic in at least one other thread. If you want to see how people answered last time, I'm pretty sure if you search the word puhnany it will bring it up. That word kinda makes me cringe.


----------



## IrishBard (Jan 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Now, i kinna dislike the word "vagina". Its so clinical. Plus i was watching a show about the origins of words and Germain Greer said it was latin for "sword sheath" or something..which makes it kinna useless without a sword, which the feminist in me is loath to accept.
> I think My favorite word is "cunt" but you cant really use that in every day conversation without people freaking out.
> ie. If you said to your doctor "I have a sore cunt" it doesnt seem appropriate somehow.
> List some of your Favorite/most loathed words for "The female sex organ".. and maby a wee sentence about why you like it!
> ...



Fairycave was a favourite of my Ex-girlfriend. but there were thousands of ones that she used as well.

Cliterus cove
rabbit hole
birds nest

possibly the strangest one is Freewilly leap. 

yeah, my ex was a little weird.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 29, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh whatever, you just created this thread as an excuse to type cunt like 50 times.



I'm pretty sure Mergirl is a vagitarian. I don't think many penises have found sanctuary down there.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 29, 2009)

Ashley said:


> My friends and I generally call it a "hoo".



Ever dated a guy named Horton? That could be interesting.


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren (Jan 29, 2009)

i refer to them as va-jay jay's but I also like the word c**tmuffin!!!  haha dont ask


----------



## itsfine (Jan 29, 2009)

I call it my "lady area" (ex. I shaved my lady area.)

and I refer to my gyno as the "lady doctor" (ex. I have to make an appt. with the lady doctor.)

and my cycle as my "lady time" (ex. I'm not in the mood because it's my lady time.)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jan 29, 2009)

Nancy or Fandan


----------



## mergirl (Jan 29, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'm pretty sure Mergirl is a vagitarian. I don't think many penises have found sanctuary down there.


hmm.. maby not as many cocks as you have seen.. but some


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 29, 2009)

I generally refer to it as a vagina, va-jay-jay, or crotch. I used to hate the word pussy, but I'm pretty much over it. I rarely use it though.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 29, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm.. maby not as many cocks as you have seen.. but some



I'm a heterosexal male. No cocks have seen sanctuary in my no-no parts.

(Is my observation correct? I've noticed that lesbians aren't really bothered by penises so much as the dick that owns it.)


----------



## Cors (Jan 29, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'm a heterosexal male. No cocks have seen sanctuary in my no-no parts.
> 
> (Is my observation correct? I've noticed that lesbians aren't really bothered by penises so much as the dick that owns it.)



I agree. 

I am not bothered by realistic dildos though I find most of them ugly. It is the whole idea of a penis being attached to a male that bothers me, but it is not so bad if the guy can keep it under control and far far away from me.


----------



## mediaboy (Jan 30, 2009)

Hatchet Wound. Best used in place of the word cunt.


----------



## Weeze (Jan 30, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> Love the Monologues!
> 
> little coochie snorcher that could! lmao



Yes, seeing Punani and Cunt in the same thread... Well, that just made my day 

Cunt. 
CCCCCuuuunnnnTTTTTTTT.....
SAY IT WITH ME!

*I LOVE VAGINAS!*

Oh god. I wanna do them soooooooo much! Come on March!!!!!


----------



## Love.Metal (Jan 30, 2009)

Ba-jingo.
Snatch.
Whoo-ha.
Baby-maker.
Box.
Girly-parts.
Downstairs.
Poon.
The Sweetness.


My bf calls it "gato"...like pussy, but in Spanish, I guess. 
Oh, and him and his guy friends say "pound the Vag" [they draw-out the 'g'...it sounds sophisticated. Not sure how to spell that phonetically though]--When used in a sentence: "I gotta get home and pound the vag, man."

My sister calls it "The Mystic Muff"...long story. Inside joke: it can tell the future.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 30, 2009)

Cunt is one of my favorite words for sure.

I call mine "V". My best friend and I call it 'vag' a lot when we're discussing our special areas. It sounds funny and unpleasant at the same time. She used to always call it 'her canoe'. 

When my sisters were little we used to call it "pee'er". Did you wipe your pee'er? Haha.


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 30, 2009)

Doris. ...


----------



## mimosa (Jan 30, 2009)

itsfine said:


> I call it my "lady area" (ex. I shaved my lady area.)
> 
> and I refer to my gyno as the "lady doctor" (ex. I have to make an appt. with the lady doctor.)
> 
> and my cycle as my "lady time" (ex. I'm not in the mood because it's my lady time.)



Funny and cute! I like how polite you make your "lady area" sound. :bow:


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2009)

i usually refer to it as a v or vag. "pussy" is way too porno, "vagina" is like saying "penis" .. straight corny. "cunt" is what i call annoying pieces of shit.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 30, 2009)

uki, which is what I call my ukulele as well.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 30, 2009)

Are we talkin about a vagina or the vulva, anyhow? Seems like people mean vulva. This happened in the coochie thread too. I can't believe I'm writing these sentences.

"Hatchet wound" terminology....really really bad. Same with "meat curtain" stuff.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 30, 2009)

kayrae said:


> uki, which is what I call my ukulele as well.



Do you do public performances with your uke?


----------



## mergirl (Jan 30, 2009)

Canonista said:


> I'm a heterosexal male. No cocks have seen sanctuary in my no-no parts.
> 
> (Is my observation correct? I've noticed that lesbians aren't really bothered by penises so much as the dick that owns it.)


I think you doth protest too much! 
Vagitarian!! Come on, you were asking for it!!
Hmm,,cocks really dont bother me and neither do the owners of cocks.. i just much prefer whoa ha's and bazookas!..


----------



## Canonista (Jan 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I think you doth protest too much!
> Vagitarian!! Come on, you were asking for it!!
> Hmm,,cocks really dont bother me and neither do the owners of cocks.. i just much prefer whoa ha's and bazookas!..



It's light-hearted fun and always made me giggle.

FWIW, my biological mother (I'm adopted) has been with the same woman for around 35 years. Even before meeting her I've always gotten along with gay women. It doesn't help my dating any, but as a group they sure are fun! For some reason, older lesbians (40+ years) are just great company to me.

Never had the slightest inclination toward gayness myself, but I was born from rape and I don't care for any kind of rough play in the bedroom either, so I guess some things just aren't inherited.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 30, 2009)

Nobody's gonna mention _love tunnel_  or _love taco_ :eat2:? Just skimmed this thread but I don't recall seeing _snatch_ either, which I assume is just short for _it's natural_? 

I think I've mentioned elsewhere that I have always believed the term _piece of ass_ was invented by non-FA's who somehow unconsciously realize they have never experienced a fine, round, whole one? :happy:


----------



## g-squared (Jan 30, 2009)

I call it a vagoo.

edit: i forgot about five finger juice pouch, my bad.


----------



## Melian (Jan 30, 2009)

I also prefer "cunt." It just seems to bother people (ok, not the people here, clearly) 

Axe wound isn't too bad, also.

And, after sitting in pervert's row at one really sketchy strip club several years ago, I started using the term "roast beef blackhole." Only selectively, of course.


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2009)

I'd love to see someone give their vagina one of those crazy championship pedigreed dog names, like Chesapeake Queen's Windswept Heather Ms. Nice Lady.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Jan 30, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I'd love to see someone give their vagina one of those crazy championship pedigreed dog names, like Chesapeake Queen's Windswept Heather Ms. Nice Lady.


I think you've got a hole (sic) new thread idea there, young lady! :blush:

Just wanna say Starbuck's has a real flair for tasty names, too. I know a lotta guys who wouldn't mind stirring a Grande' Mocha Frappucino Latte' :eat2:.


----------



## Canonista (Jan 30, 2009)

I always call it the "center of the universe".


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jan 30, 2009)

Can't stop laughin at Carrie's idea...


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 30, 2009)

snazzlecave


----------



## Carrie (Jan 30, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Can't stop laughin at Carrie's idea...


Help yourself to that name, Liz; there's more where that came from. :batting:


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jan 30, 2009)

Saw a play last night where one guy called them "Va-joy-nas", the whole audience cracked up.


----------



## VVET (Jan 30, 2009)

I haven't seen: slit, playpen, or gash. 
Butt, then I haven't heard the one about the axe cut?


----------



## altered states (Jan 30, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Anyway..CuntCuntCunt!! YeahYeahYeah!!!!



Seems like it's a slightly more acceptable term in the UK than in the US, right? They seem to throw it around over there, men and women, and here it's still a real conversation-stopper.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jan 30, 2009)

bexy said:


> When I was little my mother used to call it my Rudy/Rudie...because it was rude I assume?!
> Anyhoo, used to confuse the life out of me that there was a kid on The Cosby Show named after a vagina....


 
I had a similar experience growing up back in the '50s. My parents had no problem referring to my equipment as a "penis", but when they made reference to my sisters' vaginas, they used the word "susie".

Let me tell you, I still feel a little weird every time I hear the Everly Brothers singing "Wake Up, Little Susie".


----------



## furious styles (Jan 30, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I'd love to see someone give their vagina one of those crazy championship pedigreed dog names, like Chesapeake Queen's Windswept Heather Ms. Nice Lady.



Lady Royal Burning Desire McCodswallow


----------



## crice7 (Jan 30, 2009)

whats funny is that this made me realize how little i talk about vagina. i always say poosey, usually in a high voice for laughs. otherwise if im being serious, i will say it slowly. "Girl, let me get a whiff of that poo-sey." some tight ones that i've heard are tang, souffle, cutty, and gush gush


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't like pussy- much prefer to call it a cunt for some reason.....

:wubu: Mergirl 


However, as I said in the coochie coo thread- I call it the boss with the right man around


----------



## brad (Jan 31, 2009)

The word 'minge' was used a lot when I was a lad, although for the record I hate the word, honest


----------



## mergirl (Jan 31, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I'd love to see someone give their vagina one of those crazy championship pedigreed dog names, like Chesapeake Queen's Windswept Heather Ms. Nice Lady.





liz (di-va) said:


> Can't stop laughin at Carrie's idea...



I know!! we should all come up with pedigree names for our vaginas!!
Mine shall henceforth be known as.. Madam growler from the land of the purple heather!


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jan 31, 2009)

I used to work in a care home and one dear old lady would always ask if her Froo Froo was clean. I have heard a few diffrent names mostly when my bf is messing around with his mates
Poontang
Badly stacked ham
Hairy axe wound
Bearded clam
Minge
Fur burger
The screaming eagle!
Flange
Hairy Potter
The furry goblet
The bat cave
Snapper


the one I like to use is Beaver!


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Seems like it's a slightly more acceptable term in the UK than in the US, right? They seem to throw it around over there, men and women, and here it's still a real conversation-stopper.



I don't think so. More often than not people use the word as an insult.


----------



## Redhotphatgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

well I use pusswa and who ha alot but when im talking clinical i always say vagina. I am with the other girl cunt is someone i despise. My new pedigree name is The hungrylady of cockhome. Thank you very much, REDhottie


----------



## Canonista (Jan 31, 2009)

Cors said:


> I don't think so. More often than not people use the word as an insult.



In the U.S., the "C-word" might get you punched in the face.

It makes most women I've known go zero-to-ballistic in .00000000000832 seconds flat. It's almost magical in it's ability to set women off. Most guys I know won't even say it around other guys due to fear that someone may simply repeat what they said and have it bring a big shitstorm down on them.

I suspect it's viewed as worse here.


----------



## VVET (Jan 31, 2009)

BUTTERFLY said:


> I used to work in a care home and one dear old lady would always ask if her Froo Froo was clean. I have heard a few diffrent names mostly when my bf is messing around with his mates
> Poontang
> Badly stacked ham
> Hairy axe wound
> ...


I should have known that one. An oldie, butt goodie


----------



## Canonista (Jan 31, 2009)

BUTTERFLY said:


> I used to work in a care home and one dear old lady would always ask if her Froo Froo was clean. I have heard a few diffrent names mostly when my bf is messing around with his mates
> Poontang
> Badly stacked ham
> Hairy axe wound
> ...



Are there names specific to shaved ones? Because those are far more interesting to me!:eat2:


----------



## Cors (Jan 31, 2009)

Canonista said:


> Are there names specific to shaved ones? Because those are far more interesting to me!:eat2:



Hairless beaver!


----------



## Canonista (Jan 31, 2009)

Cors said:


> Hairless beaver!


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 31, 2009)

My girlfriend and I have taken to calling it her "chubby." Because it's nice and soft


----------



## Waxwing (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't read the whole thread, so forgive me if this is a repeat.

My grandmother used to say, "you wash down as far as possible, and up as far as possible, and then you wash possible."

So I guess when I was young "possible" was the ridiculous nickname. If, god forbid, we would sit incorrectly, she would say, "Someone will see possible!"...yeah.

My mom never saddled me with those vaguely-ashamed names. 

Now that I'm a grown up I say My Region, just because that makes me laugh.


----------



## Ash (Jan 31, 2009)

The Situation Room


----------



## olwen (Jan 31, 2009)

Mer, I swear I was gonna start a thread about this exact same topic. Great minds think alike. LOL

These days, the words I use the most are "lady business" and "vajayjay." I'm not sure why. Those words just seem better to me for now. Who knows, a few months from now and I'll choose another word.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 31, 2009)

wound......................


----------



## BUTTERFLY (Jan 31, 2009)

I'd really like to see some alternitive name for the good old penis.

I'll start with my fav.. The one eyed yoghurt lobber


----------



## Canonista (Jan 31, 2009)

BUTTERFLY said:


> I'd really like to see some alternitive name for the good old penis.
> 
> I'll start with my fav.. The one eyed yoghurt lobber



"The Unemployed"


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 31, 2009)

Fouff - a little bit cute, not too offensive, and quite discreet


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 31, 2009)

Growing up my Mother referred to it as a Poochach! And a boy had a peter. I still find myself using these words.

Now I generally call it my hooha. Of course modern terminology has added vajayjay and sometimes the kittykat.

Sometimes my husband will randomly say "Wynona's got a big brown beaver" in reference to a song that he likes by Primus.

As far as "cunt", I do think that it is not as liked in the US, because it has been given alot of negative connotation. It was used alot to call someone a name.


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm not so sure I like the having my vajayjay referred to as an animal. No cats, no beavers, no man eating plants.

ETA: No rabbits, no clams, no puppies, no to anything furry or fishy. Ewww.


----------



## mouse (Feb 1, 2009)

Love this thread! 
I am in the Vagina Monologues next month - yahoo!

My personal favourite is: Breakfast of Champions

I did cringe when I heard someone describe it as a Pastrami Duotang... I do NOT have one of those! 

And in all and everything clinical it is simply vagina.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 1, 2009)

*1. Coochie 
2. Clit 
3. Suzzy
4. Vulva*


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 1, 2009)

The Central Processing Unit
The Operating System
The DVD Drive
The Random Access Memory
The Bonfire
The Pancake Breakfast
The Opera Singer


----------



## Jesusstolemysandles (Feb 1, 2009)

Squid Beak I think suits it well.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 1, 2009)

Sutter's Creek
the first lady
magnificent
Lordy Fauntelroy
The Clubhouse


----------



## mergirl (Feb 2, 2009)

olwen said:


> Mer, I swear I was gonna start a thread about this exact same topic. Great minds think alike. LOL
> 
> These days, the words I use the most are "lady business" and "vajayjay." I'm not sure why. Those words just seem better to me for now. Who knows, a few months from now and I'll choose another word.


Great minds?? hmm speak for yourself!! lol...
Ok "Lady buisness" is what i'm calling it from now on!!
people shall say.."whatch upto"..
and i shall be like "Lady buisness"!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

Wait.....why isn't this a picture thread.....


----------



## mergirl (Feb 2, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Wait.....why isn't this a picture thread.....


Haha..i know!!.. ok,, you first!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Haha..i know!!.. ok,, you first!









I call it......The Black Hole.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 2, 2009)

The ex-bf that survived......


----------



## mergirl (Feb 2, 2009)

hahahahahaha.. brilliant!...
The world will have to wait for my money shot cause my gf needs on the lappertopper and i havnt unpacked my stuff yet (not a euphamism)so dont have my own putter . Though i call mine "swirling vortex of doom".


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Feb 2, 2009)

Dear *MERmaidenly one.......just thanking you quickly for the rep and am now desperately trying to recall that L Word episode where the girls come up with 400 ish names for fannies....and I don't mean bums.....so now I need to unpack my fannypack and get down to the marking i have been avoiding all day. Thanks for the welcome !*


----------



## mergirl (Feb 3, 2009)

Babygirlneedsu said:


> Dear *MERmaidenly one.......just thanking you quickly for the rep and am now desperately trying to recall that L Word episode where the girls come up with 400 ish names for fannies....and I don't mean bums.....so now I need to unpack my fannypack and get down to the marking i have been avoiding all day. Thanks for the welcome !*


*
No Probs Baby girl (hmm i felt like a strong hippy black lady when i said that!?). I think i remember the eposode. I got the L word Box sets so pretty much watched them all in one sitting so they are a bit of a blur to me..
xmer
p.s I never think of a fanny as an old fashined bottom cause i am scottish! lol ..
p.p.s The word fanny pack always makes me laugh..*


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 8, 2009)

here is a vagina song....

Armand van Helden....Koochy(cookie)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMMU9NrDAno


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 8, 2009)

I have had more than my share of good fun, both in reading the posts in this thread, and in many happy memories involving that wonderful bit of anatomy.

However, I have had an experience which, I believe, few men have had and which I also believe that every woman and their partner should have. During the past year, Mrs Ho Ho had some small polyps removed. Nothing serious, but a complete exam was called for. This involved a procedure very much like a colonoscopy (to which I was treated later in the year) in which an endoscope (a light pipe, with lens attached) is inserted in whichever orifice requires inspection. The procedure is documented with color photos of the entire length of the (for Mrs Ho Ho) vagina.

I saw these pictures, right to the entrance of the uterus. I was stunned, both by the appearance and the significance of what I was seeing. I was viewing the very cradle of life - a chalice, a cathedral, one of the most sacred spots in the human body of either gender (another being the spot where sperm is generated.) I almost felt dizzy with the wonder and awe! To think that my wife (and nearly every woman on earth) contains something equally sacred! How can we possibly think of each other as being other than holy?

A penis, about to enter this doorway to the chalice of life, should pause for an instant, perhaps to receive a splash of holy water, or utter a word of thanks for the opportunity. (I realize that it's owner may have to make this gesture for it.)

And this comes to you from the mind and heart of an agnostic - a still-hopeful one, to be sure, but an agnostic just the same. Yet, I can recognize the sacredness of life and it's means of generation - of procreation.

Isn't it odd, on the surface of it, that so many of our taboos, slang terms - even profanities - concern those elements of the human body, and other species, which are closest to the generation and nurturing of life? I think it is humankind's way of humanizing and demystifying that which is ineffable - so awesome that we cannot otherwise come to terms with it.

I invite all who have the opportunity to make that journey, via camera, into that sacred place and then try to think of an appropriate familiarization for it.

I do not have (nor would I post) the pix I referred to, but this one from the web is similar. I must say, though, that is does not begin to convey the beauty and awe of this sacred place.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 9, 2009)

Tuna Flaps! 

I read to much porn...:doh:


----------



## PrettyKitty (Feb 9, 2009)

I've known it as coochie since childhood. Funny.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Hahaha..reading these posts one after another gives your emotions a sense of being on a fun, spiritual rollercoaster!!




Ho Ho Tai said:


> I have had more than my share of good fun, both in reading the posts in this thread, and in many happy memories involving that wonderful bit of anatomy.
> 
> However, I have had an experience which, I believe, few men have had and which I also believe that every woman and their partner should have. During the past year, Mrs Ho Ho had some small polyps removed. Nothing serious, but a complete exam was called for. This involved a procedure very much like a colonoscopy (to which I was treated later in the year) in which an endoscope (a light pipe, with lens attached) is inserted in whichever orifice requires inspection. The procedure is documented with color photos of the entire length of the (for Mrs Ho Ho) vagina.
> 
> ...





Mishty said:


> Tuna Flaps!
> 
> I read to much porn...:doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm coming back here to rep Mr Ho Ho when my meter is running again......


----------



## mergirl (Feb 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I'm coming back here to rep Mr Ho Ho when my meter is running again......


I got him but you must get him again, for he knows the glory of the hole!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 10, 2009)

But does he know the glory of the glory hole?


----------



## olwen (Feb 10, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I have had more than my share of good fun, both in reading the posts in this thread, and in many happy memories involving that wonderful bit of anatomy.
> 
> However, I have had an experience which, I believe, few men have had and which I also believe that every woman and their partner should have. During the past year, Mrs Ho Ho had some small polyps removed. Nothing serious, but a complete exam was called for. This involved a procedure very much like a colonoscopy (to which I was treated later in the year) in which an endoscope (a light pipe, with lens attached) is inserted in whichever orifice requires inspection. The procedure is documented with color photos of the entire length of the (for Mrs Ho Ho) vagina.
> 
> ...



Annie Sprinkle used to have pics of her cervix on her website. I hadn't been to it in a long time and so I just checked but couldn't find the link. I remember seeing those pics and being in awe of the fact that it was a part of my body I had never seen. And it is something that we all should get a glimpse of. Seeing it also brought it to life like it was no longer just a word in a textbook or a drawing in a diagram.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> But does he know the glory of the glory hole?


hmm i know not. I wonder if there are glory holes for holy glorious holes. Thinking it might be hard to get the positioning right..maby if toilets were built on top of one another! hahah Ok gef, you actually make my mind more dirty than it already is!! i didnt think that was possible, now i'm trying to work out the logistics of gloryholes for women.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> hmm i know not. I wonder if there are glory holes for holy glorious holes. Thinking it might be hard to get the positioning right..maby if toilets were built on top of one another! hahah Ok gef, you actually make my mind more dirty than it already is!! i didnt think that was possible, now i'm trying to work out the logistics of gloryholes for women.



Hey, I appreciate the comments, but you guys are way ahead of me. Glory hole? What's that? Did you mean 'gory hole', that once-per-month event which all men fear? (Well, most anyway.)

Anyway, Ho Ho Tai is not about to change his handle to Holy Holy Tai, or Hole Hole Tai either.

Girls with dirty minds? Hmmm! Whyncha come over and sit by me?


----------



## mergirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> Hey, I appreciate the comments, but you guys are way ahead of me. Glory hole? What's that? Did you mean 'gory hole', that once-per-month event which all men fear? (Well, most anyway.)
> 
> Anyway, Ho Ho Tai is not about to change his handle to Holy Holy Tai, or Hole Hole Tai either.
> 
> Girls with dirty minds? Hmmm! Whyncha come over and sit by me?


Ahh..let me pollute you my friend. A gloryhole is a hole in a toilet wall that men can put their penises in so that the person in the other cubical can give it some lovin. This mostly happens in gay male toilets due to goddam logistics! lol
hmm.. 'gory hole'... i had never heard of that... though..its good for you if you are iron deficiant!


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 12, 2009)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *1. Coochie
> 2. Clit
> 3. Suzzy
> 4. Vulva*



clit and vulva are not names for a vagina they are parts of it




suzzy is not a word


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> suzzy is not a word



Perhaps, but it is a name.

"We"
"We are Maggie and Terre and Suzzy
Maggie and Terre and Suzzy Roche
we don't give out our ages
and we don't give out our phone numbers
give out our phone numbers
sometimes our voices give out
but not our ages and our phone numbers"

One of my faves from a few years back.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 12, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> suzzy is not a word



Suzzy means "have a nice day."


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 13, 2009)

Years Ago I was in a production of The Vagina Monologues. World wide productions of The Vagina Monologues are performed on Valentines Day to increase awareness and raise money for anti-violence organizations. The Vagina Monologues are true stories of violence against women and girls, including rape, battery, incest, female genital mutilation (FGM) and sexual slavery, and about women learning to love their vagina's and the pleasure they can gain from their own bodies. In honor of V-day and Mergirl's thread this is an excerpt from the play by Eve Ensler:

LET'S JUST START WITH THE WORD VAGINA.
VAGINA.
IT SOUNDS LIKE AN INFECTION AT BEST.
. MAYBE A MEDICAL INSTRUMENT
"HURRY, NURSE, BRING ME THE VAGINA."
VAGINA.
VAGINA.
IT DOESN'T MATTER HOW MANY TIMES YOU SAY THE WORD,
IT NEVER SOUNDS LIKE A WORD YOU WANT TO SAY.
IT'S A COMPLETELY RIDICULOUS,
TOTALLY UNSEXY WORD.
IF YOU USE IT DURING SEX, TRYING TO BE POLITICALLY CORRECT
YOU KILL THE ACT RIGHT THERE.
I'M WORRIED WHAT WE CALL IT AND DON'T CALL IT.
IN GREAT NECK, NEW YORK, THEY CALL IT A "PUSSYCAT".
A WOMAN TOLD ME THERE, HER MOTHER USED TO TELL HER,
"DON'T WEAR PANTIES, DEAR, UNDERNEATH YOUR PAJAMAS,
YOU NEED TO AIR OUT YOUR PUSSYCAT."
IN WESTCHESTER, THEY CALL IT A "POOKIE".
IN NEW JERSEY, A "TWAT".
THERE'S "POWDER BOX",
A "POOCHI", A "POOPI",
A "PEE-PEE", A "POOPALU",
A "POONINANA" AND A "PICHE".
THERE'S "TOADIE", "DEE-DEE",
"NISHI", "DIGNITY",
"COOCHIE SNORCHER",
"COOTER", "LABBE",
"GLADYS SIEGELMAN",
"VA",
"WEE-WEE", "WHORESPOT",
"NAPPY DUGOUT", "MONGO",
"MONKEY BOX", "PAJAMA",
"FANNYBOO", "MUSHMELLOW",
"GHOULIE", "POSSIBLE",
"TAMALE", "TOTTITA", "CONNIE",
A "MIMI" IN MIAMI,
A "SPLIT KNISH" IN PHILADELPHIA.
AND A "SCHMENDE" IN THE BRONX.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Funny how a couple of menfolk, Mr Ho Ho and Santa, rule this thread......:wubu: :bow:


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 13, 2009)

I say "hoozie" or "flower" :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 13, 2009)

Fyreflyintheskye said:


> I say "hoozie" or "flower" :happy:



Post pix o ur hoozie plz kthx hawt thang


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Funny how a couple of menfolk, Mr Ho Ho and Santa, rule this thread......:wubu: :bow:



...for example, a 2x4 upside the head. I will now abandon this thread forever - after just one or two more comments.

First, I think that Vagina is a very nice name. I guess it reminds me of the Virginia Slims commercials. When I hear the name, I think of a '30s sort of sophisticated lady, legs from here to there, wide-brimmed had, a cigarette in a holder three feet long. Her name could be Vagina - not the sort of lady who has any appeal for me, mind you.

Second. The word 'rule' triggered off an old memory. In the '60s, I worked as a technician in the research division of a large company. Dale, a crusty old-timer, ran the stockroom. One day, a veddy proper English scientist came into the stockroom, asking Dale "Do you have a twelve inch rule?" to which Dale replied, "I have six inches but I don't use it as a rule."


----------



## mergirl (Feb 14, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> ...for example, a 2x4 upside the head. I will now abandon this thread forever - after just one or two more comments.
> 
> First, I think that Vagina is a very nice name. I guess it reminds me of the Virginia Slims commercials. When I hear the name, I think of a '30s sort of sophisticated lady, legs from here to there, wide-brimmed had, a cigarette in a holder three feet long. Her name could be Vagina - not the sort of lady who has any appeal for me, mind you.
> 
> Second. The word 'rule' triggered off an old memory. In the '60s, I worked as a technician in the research division of a large company. Dale, a crusty old-timer, ran the stockroom. One day, a veddy proper English scientist came into the stockroom, asking Dale "Do you have a twelve inch rule?" to which Dale replied, "I have six inches but I don't use it as a rule."


haha..If she was called vagina she could be in a famous five novel! They had Dick and aunt fanny! It always made me chuckle!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2009)

That sounded like one awfully big............2x4......


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 17, 2009)

My Secret Pantry


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 19, 2009)

i call mine fee fee la rue, but ive heard nana, cha cha, who ha, lil lady, and a personal fav, cunt


----------



## mergirl (Feb 19, 2009)

sugarmoore said:


> i call mine fee fee la rue, but ive heard nana, cha cha, who ha, lil lady, and a personal fav, cunt


NO WAY!! 'Fee Fee la rue' is my friends drag name!! Just wait till i tell him a bbw model has her vagina named after him!


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> NO WAY!! 'Fee Fee la rue' is my friends drag name!! Just wait till i tell him a bbw model has her vagina named after him!



wait till i tell my vagina! lol


----------



## skizzles (Feb 20, 2009)

Chavez Ravine

RIP KLSX


----------



## swilkin (May 9, 2009)

Some of the names i like ,rude and not ,inlude
Foof
Twat
Cunnie
Flange
and ofcourse the classic and everyones fav
Pussy
And also in the UK Fanny is a name for the Front bum too


----------



## PunkPeach (May 9, 2009)

Give me cunt anyday....its fun to say, great tasting and less filling. 

My ex called it Joy...he called his cock Happy...and yes he sang that song from Ren and Stimpy way too often. 

And for my own odd reasons I refer to it on occasion as the waterpark between my thighs, and/or the fountain of youth.


----------



## Tracii (May 10, 2009)

It gets called cooter or coochie in my neck of the woods.
I have heard it called a hairy ham sandwich.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 10, 2009)

Va jay jay
Nahh nahh
Cooch
Coochie
Private
Yaya 
Punani


----------



## olwen (May 10, 2009)

Tracii said:


> It gets called cooter or coochie in my neck of the woods.
> I have heard it called a hairy ham sandwich.



hairy ham sandwich? Ewwww, That's just plain wrong.


----------



## Tracii (May 10, 2009)

I agree Olwen EWWWWWWW!


----------



## Teleute (May 10, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> Years Ago I was in a production of The Vagina Monologues. World wide productions of The Vagina Monologues are performed on Valentines Day to increase awareness and raise money for anti-violence organizations. The Vagina Monologues are true stories of violence against women and girls, including rape, battery, incest, female genital mutilation (FGM) and sexual slavery, and about women learning to love their vagina's and the pleasure they can gain from their own bodies.



I was in a production of this too! I did "The Little Coochie Snorcher That Could" and "My Short Skirt" segments. "Coochie snorcher" is actually one of my least favorite terms for it, heh, but I loved the segment. And it was way fun to be the fat girl on stage in a teensy miniskirt, telling everyone that wearing the skirt was about myself, and not about their approval or judgements. 

As for my own terminology, I actually like "vagina" and "vag". "Ladybits" is another favorite, mostly because I like the flow of the syllables. I also like the word "cunt", although I do tone down my use of that for purposes of not pissing off random people in public. 

My husband sometimes calls my vagina "Al Franken". This worries me.


----------



## sarahreign (May 11, 2009)

Kitty,puddy,punani,kooch,cooter,Puddy tat ect.....


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 11, 2009)

I'm partial to snatch.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 12, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I'm partial to snatch.



Me too! VERY partial!! How does your hubby feel about that, though TJ? 

Oh, wait...you meant the word?:doh: :blush:

I had a Jewish gf years ago who called it her _Looove bagel_.  I should lox her up again some day. 

The depths I won't stoop to for a bad pun. Shameful, really.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 12, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Me too! VERY partial!! How does your hubby feel about that, though TJ?
> 
> Oh, wait...you meant the word?:doh: :blush:
> 
> ...



You're right, Ernie - that's quite a 'caper'.


----------



## pjbbwlvr (May 12, 2009)

Seems I heard a couple Mexican terms fto describe a Vagina like;

GUACMOLE or just GUAC for short!

TACO is the name Vanessa DelRio described her own vagina.

And I knew a lady who called it her JUANITA,
because she wanted you to eat it!

LOL!!!




mergirl said:


> Now, i kinna dislike the word "vagina". Its so clinical. Plus i was watching a show about the origins of words and Germain Greer said it was latin for "sword sheath" or something..which makes it kinna useless without a sword, which the feminist in me is loath to accept.
> I think My favorite word is "cunt" but you cant really use that in every day conversation without people freaking out.
> ie. If you said to your doctor "I have a sore cunt" it doesnt seem appropriate somehow.
> List some of your Favorite/most loathed words for "The female sex organ".. and maby a wee sentence about why you like it!
> ...


----------



## TraciJo67 (May 12, 2009)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Me too! VERY partial!! How does your hubby feel about that, though TJ?
> 
> Oh, wait...you meant the word?:doh: :blush:
> 
> ...



Well, I set myself up for that one, Ernest. 

Rim shot!

(Please ... no rim shot puns now )


----------



## collared Princess (May 12, 2009)

Ive never liked any word at all..but I call my daughters, cookie, cause she is now into naming body parts so I had to come up with something..My boyfriend just saids "her"..for a guy I always liked Mr Happy


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 12, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Well, I set myself up for that one, Ernest.
> 
> Rim shot!
> 
> (Please ... no rim shot puns now )



I just didn't want you to think no one was paying attention.


----------



## Hathor (May 12, 2009)

This thread is so funny! 

I just go with the popular cooch or va-jay-jay. I'll say cooter sometimes too.


----------



## olwen (May 17, 2009)

I just remembered, my best friend in jr. high called it Poom-poom.


----------



## mergirl (May 18, 2009)

olwen said:


> I just remembered, my best friend in jr. high called it Poom-poom.


omg!! hahahahahahahaha!
OK.. 'Poom Poom' is my favorite so far!!!


----------



## olwen (May 18, 2009)

mergirl said:


> omg!! hahahahahahahaha!
> OK.. 'Poom Poom' is my favorite so far!!!



Ha! Cool.


----------



## Tracii (May 19, 2009)

Bearded clam.
Fuzzy muffin.
Hair pie.
Fuzzy taco.


----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 19, 2009)

I have no idea what brought this to mind but I had totally forgotten "crotch notch". :happy:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 19, 2009)

[ The word 'Cunt' is strong sounding, but your right, it's not totally public-okay ]


OH, Probably already said, Pink Taco

In Public, I Just use the term 'Hoo-Ha' or "Hoodily Hoo" or "Weeping Cave" 

Don't ask about that last one. 


_AND on a irrelavant note_, I totally thought this thread was about women who'd named themselves when I licked to enter XD


----------



## katorade (May 19, 2009)

I call mine my Virginia or Georgia O'Keefe. Speaking in general terms, I've said hoohoodiddy more than once.


----------



## AshleyEileen (May 19, 2009)

Whispering Eye.


I'm too lazy to read the whole post.


----------



## darthplump (May 22, 2009)

Slosh Box is nice around the house.
Meat Curtains works good for the opera.
Lasagna Slot is appropriate when at the movies.
When all else fails keep it simple with Hoe Hole or Girl Gash.

Cunt is hot to say during sex though, to many gals take offense to it. But its such a sexy aggressive word, can be fun to expand your vocabulary.


----------



## SparklingBBW (May 24, 2009)

I'm not sure if this has been posted here or not, but here's Sarah Haskins' take on the naming of our lady parts. 

http://current.com/items/89975180_sarah-haskins-in-target-women-your-garden.htm

Very, very funny

(My fuzzy semi-nocturnal aquatic rodent insisted I post this.)

.


----------



## katherine22 (May 27, 2009)

the little mouth that could.


----------



## chachi3000 (May 28, 2009)

My ex called hers her "hoo hoo" sometimes.
I thought it was cute, still use it. :eat2:


----------



## superodalisque (May 28, 2009)

segwayed from another thread for the lord of the rings buffs: the eye of Sauron 

View attachment eyeofsauron.jpg


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Oct 2, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> segwayed from another thread for the lord of the rings buffs: the eye of Sauron


 






Now that I look at it again, it reminds me of the feminine equivalent of what the motorcycle guys call 'monkey butt'.


----------



## buttbooger (Oct 2, 2009)

I just call mine "Miss Thang":blush:


----------



## ep3er (Oct 2, 2009)

Polly Pocket.


----------



## Dmitra (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm surprised that quim hasn't made the list yet! Not sure how I feel towards the word: it's got a Q, which is good of course, but it has tacky porn connotations as well.

I also like Nicholson Baker's "vadge" variation on vag from his book Fermata. Sounds like more of a friendly nickname, ala Madge.


----------



## CPProp (Oct 2, 2009)

I have heard it referred to as the "furry purse"  the inference being that it is only opened when required to keep things in for a while. (money purse not the hand bag)


----------



## Paquito (Oct 2, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Suzzy means "have a nice day."



Everyone likes a polite vagjayjay.


----------



## StarWitness (Oct 2, 2009)

katorade said:


> I call mine my Virginia or Georgia O'Keefe. Speaking in general terms, I've said hoohoodiddy more than once.



My BFF, his boyfriend-at-the-time, and I decided, upon a trip to the Museum of Modern Art, that "drain the O'Keefe" should be a euphemism for a woman going to the bathroom. The male equivalent is "hit the Duchamp."

Personally, I like "pajingo." I used to watch a lot of _Scrubs_ before it jumped the shark, which is where I picked up the term.


----------



## LisaInNC (Oct 2, 2009)

I call it the special no no place


----------



## fatmac (Oct 3, 2009)

"The box the baby came in" is my affectionate name for the wife's vagina. When asked about my plans for the evening I have gotten knowing smiles when I reply, "going home to play with th box the baby came in".

Fun Thread
Mac


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 3, 2009)

I mostly use "minge", "lady bits" or "vajayjay". This is a bit weird, but i really like the term "twat" but only when said in an american accent, so it's "twat" rhyming with "what" rather than "twat" rhyming with "hat". Lolz. I would never use the C word myself, but when uttered during sex by the other party it can be pretty hot too.


----------



## Flutterby68 (Oct 3, 2009)

Salmon canyon.
Meat cave.
The hotdog hallway
crotchy cavern

I've heard many. I ordinarily use vagina/vulva (depending if I'm talking outward or inward anatomy). I truly HATE the word "cunt" and do not use it. If I use a slang term, it's usually "pussy."


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 5, 2009)

fatmac said:


> "The box the baby came in" is my affectionate name for the wife's vagina. When asked about my plans for the evening I have gotten knowing smiles when I reply, "going home to play with th box the baby came in".
> 
> Fun Thread
> Mac



And nobody ever says, "Hey, fatmac ... TMI!!! T...M...I!!!"?


----------



## Katie Jewel (Oct 5, 2009)

chachi3000 said:


> My ex called hers her "hoo hoo" sometimes.
> I thought it was cute, still use it. :eat2:



lol i say the same thing
and called the male part the haa haa
don't ask :blush:


----------



## BigCutieDemi (Oct 5, 2009)

I like to refer to mine as my "hot pocket" 
I've heard of, humidor, non fuzzy lap flounder, my box, chocha


----------



## Dreckfan (Oct 6, 2009)

Quivering quim, the dread pirate umlaut, hairlipped bulldog, clampouch, vulvanator, toothless walrus, hell's mango... shall I go on?


----------



## Trudy (Oct 6, 2009)

I always use the word Coochie.


----------



## MatthewB (Oct 6, 2009)

Trudy said:


> I always use the word Coochie.


Gives new meaning to the phrase _"coochie-coochie-coo!"_... 

(Joking. )


----------



## mergirl (Oct 6, 2009)

Scuzz bucket!
That one is for all you feminists out there!! 
A nice big scuzz bucket filled with fanny batter! MUCH better than a KFC!!! (and at half the calories!!)


----------



## StarWitness (Oct 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Scuzz bucket!
> That one is for all you feminists out there!!
> A nice big scuzz bucket filled with fanny batter! MUCH better than a KFC!!! (and at half the calories!!)



You know, mergirl, your colorful vocabulary makes any curiosity I might have about sexing a woman shrivel up and die. Just saying.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 7, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> You know, mergirl, your colorful vocabulary makes any curiosity I might have about sexing a woman shrivel up and die. Just saying.


Dammit. I am actually in cahoots with peta and was trying to stop you eating KFC. I see my plan has failed. 
yeah..i tend to write a lot of my posts with my eyes closed to protect my sexuality.
Go on.. try a woman. They are "Finger lickin good"!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't know about anyone else but I think "Finger Licking Good" just took the thread......


----------



## Paquito (Oct 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I think "Finger Licking Good" just took the thread......



My roommates can't understand why I've been shaking for the last minute.

Damn you GEF!


----------



## kilo riley (Oct 9, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Scuzz bucket!
> That one is for all you feminists out there!!
> A nice big scuzz bucket filled with fanny batter! MUCH better than a KFC!!! (and at half the calories!!)



lol you sure like saying the words fanny batter


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2009)

kilo riley said:


> lol you sure like saying the words fanny batter


yeah..its a kinna very specific tourettes. If you guys would stop giving me so much attention for saying it ..then maby i would stop!! 
I actually HATE the term!!!! My swedish friend thought everyone was saying 'Fanny butter' for about 8 years. awww.. Hmm actually.. that not better. haha..
mmmmm batter.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I don't know about anyone else but I think "Finger Licking Good" just took the thread......


Sexy pic!  Though with those nails she might end up scratching her cervix i fear!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Sexy pic!  Though with those nails she might end up scratching her cervix i fear!!!!!!



I have never understood those porno movies that show women with LONGGGGG fingernails doing some other woman....and you hear all this oohinnngggg ahhhhing stuff. I cannot help but think I would slap the bejesus out of anyone that touched me THERE with something that sharp....:blink:


----------



## sfldaddy (Oct 10, 2009)

Tons of them here:

http://www.blackchampagne.com/slang-dirty.shtml#vagina

Not only that, but the Brits call the pussy a "quim."


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 10, 2009)

various ones I use...

cooter, coot, choche, chaunch, cooch, hoo-ha (I use cooter the most)


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey all,

I find myself calling my vagina---yoni or twat waffle or Darth Abyss



Yes its the geek,nerd in me I guess but I just gotta love starwars.



G'day :kiss2:


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I have never understood those porno movies that show women with LONGGGGG fingernails doing some other woman....and you hear all this oohinnngggg ahhhhing stuff. I cannot help but think I would slap the bejesus out of anyone that touched me THERE with something that sharp....:blink:


Yeah..i think thats the downside of lesbianism. You have to have non Glamour puss nails or you get shreaded twat.  Its sad but true.. 
*Real life lesbianism..today on the real life channel*
Just imagine a cock with horns....
haha.. i made myself giggle!!!


----------



## bbwildrose (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm very dull, I just like cunt or pussy (if the guy doesn't like the c word)


----------



## joswitch (Oct 10, 2009)

Dunno if they've already been mentioned but punani and poontang for slightly comedy value... And Ladyflower is kinda pretty..


----------



## sfldaddy (Oct 10, 2009)

"Open sewer." I have run into three females over the past few years who don't understand why o or how to keep themselves clean "down here." It's natural breeding ground for bacteria, even moreson (because itg is literally a cavern) than the man's crotch area, for which he must assume responsibility as well.

A girl is almost always beautiful, but when a guy gets a whiff of something strange, that stench becomes part of his memory for a long time. 

I give men no pass, either. Say I have a shower at 10 AM and the wife wants to have sex at 11. I wash again.


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2009)

sfldaddy said:


> "Open sewer." I have run into three females over the past few years who don't understand why o or how to keep themselves clean "down here." It's natural breeding ground for bacteria, even moreson (because itg is literally a cavern) than the man's crotch area, for which he must assume responsibility as well.
> 
> A girl is almost always beautiful, but when a guy gets a whiff of something strange, that stench becomes part of his memory for a long time.
> 
> I give men no pass, either. Say I have a shower at 10 AM and the wife wants to have sex at 11. I wash again.


You cant be for real!! hahahahahahahahaha
I bet your wife doesnt much care for your stink stick either!!!
i smell a troll with a cheese sausage!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> You cant be for real!! hahahahahahahahaha
> I bet your wife doesnt much care for your stink stick either!!!
> i smell a troll with a cheese sausage!!!



Lol, I was wondering if he had actually came here with the intention of making friends.....


----------



## mergirl (Oct 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, I was wondering if he had actually came here with the intention of making friends.....


I dont want to be his friend ..i can smell his mouldy salami from here


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 10, 2009)

mergirl said:


> I dont want to be his friend ..i can smell his mouldy salami from here



I am laughing so hard at "stink stick" hahahahahaha


----------



## joswitch (Oct 10, 2009)

sfldaddy said:


> "Open sewer." I have run into three females over the past few years who don't understand why o or how to keep themselves clean "down here." It's natural breeding ground for bacteria, even moreson (because itg is literally a cavern) than the man's crotch area, for which he must assume responsibility as well.
> 
> A girl is almost always beautiful, but when a guy gets a whiff of something strange, that stench becomes part of his memory for a long time.
> 
> I give men no pass, either. Say I have a shower at 10 AM and the wife wants to have sex at 11. I wash again.



I remember when this was a nice thread...


----------



## dark_star_watcher (Oct 10, 2009)

i like hoohah somehow me and my girlfriend starting calling it hat i have also been known to refer to it as skooch its a term my former female drinking companions came up with


----------



## saucywench (Oct 11, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Yeah..i think thats the downside of lesbianism. You have to have non Glamour puss nails or you get shreaded twat.



Shredded Twat...is that a new breakfast cereal


----------



## Weeze (Oct 12, 2009)

my sister's the I


----------



## mergirl (Oct 12, 2009)

saucywench said:


> Shredded Twat...is that a new breakfast cereal


haha.. i was thinking that when i wrote it but YOU were sick enough to say it!! lmao.,.i can hear it now "Shreaded twat..the breakfast cereal for sadistic lesbians" hmm (TM)


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the term "peach". I think it's cute.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 24, 2009)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> I like the term "peach". I think it's cute.



This reminded me of "I could eat a peach for hours" which in turn led to thoughts of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uy1l3CkUIBA&feature=related


----------



## OIFMountaineer (Oct 24, 2009)

"Wizard Sleeve" when it's a little floppy

"Slot B" As in 'Tab A into Slot B, rinse and repeat'


----------



## rollhandler (Oct 24, 2009)

I cant believe no one has mentioned:
Gateway to Heaven
Rec Hall
Hot Pocket (shaved)
Woolybooger (from George Carlin)
Hair Pie
Lilly Pad (shaved)
Lotus Flower
Cherry Pie
Snizz (shaved)
Bald Eagle (shaved)
The "best ride at the park"
Oil Slick (shaved)
Prick (From George Carlin)
Docking Station (overheard from Techies)
Daddys Playground

Rollhandler


----------



## succubus_dxb (Oct 24, 2009)

axe-wound!


----------



## candygodiva (Oct 26, 2009)

Punani
Poontang
Tool box
Squeeze box
Monkey
Muffin
Cooze
Coochie Pie
Hair Pie
Slit
Twat
Honey Pot
Cock Gobbler
Man Eater
Fuckhole
Trim
Snatch
Peach
One Eyed Worm Hole
Scrambled Eggs Between The Legs
The Bone Collector
Clam
oh, and my new favorite... Snizz!

I know a few of those were mentioned, but felt like adding them anyway, as they're personal favorites. I use Monkey or Muffin a lot in reference to my own VaJayJay, but I'm kinda partial to Snatch or Fuckhole. LOL


----------



## thatkassiegirl (Nov 6, 2009)

I call it the vertical lips. 

Most of the time I just say coochie.
Or va-jay-jay.


----------



## LordSheogorath (Nov 7, 2009)

I just call my girl's pussy. Seriously after having read that it's meaning goes back to 'sword sheath' I don't think I'm ever going to not call it vagina. :happy:


----------



## roam929r (Nov 8, 2009)

Had a lady friend I know call her pink taco a Vajaja. 

Matt


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 17, 2009)

Lady Trumpington Bonnet


----------



## mergirl (Nov 18, 2009)

roam929r said:


> Had a lady friend I know call her pink taco a Vajaja.
> 
> Matt


weird.. i just used the term va jay jay.. here on this very board today!! 1st time ever!


----------



## ReallyNiceFellow (Nov 18, 2009)

Apparently the term "cunt" goes back several hundred years, at least as far back as Chaucer's Canterbury Tales in English, and maybe even earlier. It's only in the last couple of hundred years that society has started to think of it as vulgar.

When my mother was an elderly Scottish woman, I gave her a collection of recordings of Robbie Burns poems. Imagine my shock when I heard, clear as a bell, sitting in my Mom's living room, the word "cunt" appearing over and over. But of course, my Mom, being Scottish, thought it was just wonderful.

My therapist says I am dealing with it fairly well, now.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 18, 2009)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Apparently the term "cunt" goes back several hundred years, at least as far back as Chaucer's Canterbury Tales in English, and maybe even earlier. It's only in the last couple of hundred years that society has started to think of it as vulgar.
> 
> When my mother was an elderly Scottish woman, I gave her a collection of recordings of Robbie Burns poems. Imagine my shock when I heard, clear as a bell, sitting in my Mom's living room, the word "cunt" appearing over and over. But of course, my Mom, being Scottish, thought it was just wonderful.
> 
> My therapist says I am dealing with it fairly well, now.


That's pretty hilarious.






(Better keep up the therapy, though, just to be safe).


----------



## joswitch (Nov 19, 2009)

@ReallyNiceFellow - I read somewhere that it dates back to the Roman fertility goddess Cunina!  which gives me an idea... How about "nina"? It's a cute name...


----------



## mergirl (Nov 20, 2009)

ReallyNiceFellow said:


> Apparently the term "cunt" goes back several hundred years, at least as far back as Chaucer's Canterbury Tales in English, and maybe even earlier. It's only in the last couple of hundred years that society has started to think of it as vulgar.
> 
> When my mother was an elderly Scottish woman, I gave her a collection of recordings of Robbie Burns poems. Imagine my shock when I heard, clear as a bell, sitting in my Mom's living room, the word "cunt" appearing over and over. But of course, my Mom, being Scottish, thought it was just wonderful.
> 
> My therapist says I am dealing with it fairly well, now.


Really? I can't think of any Rabbie burns poems with the word 'cunt' in them!? 
The way we say 'can't' and sound a bit like cunt though..
mmm.. better go have a look through my Burns collection!! 
Glad the therapy is going well though!! Cunt beat a good therapist!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 20, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Really? I can't think of any Rabbie burns poems with the word 'cunt' in them!?
> The way we say 'can't' and sound a bit like cunt though..
> mmm.. better go have a look through my Burns collection!!
> Glad the therapy is going well though!! Cunt beat a good therapist!



*Put Butter In My Donald's Brose*

Put butter in my Donald's brose,
For weel dis Donald fa' that;
I loe my Donald's tartans weel
His naked erse an a' that.

For a' that, an a' that,
An twice as meikle's a' that,
The lassie gat a skelpit doup,
But wan the day for a' that.
A pentle like a roarin-pin,
She nichered when she saw that!!!

Then she turned up her hairy cunt,
And she bade Donald drew,
The deevil's dizzen Donald drew,
and Donald gied her a' that. 

************

*Duncan Macleerie*

Duncan Macleerie and Janet his wife,
They gaed to Kilmarnockto buy a new knife;
But insteed o a knife they coft but a bleerie;
We're very weel saird. quo Duncan Macleerie.

Duncan Macleerie haes got a new fiddle,
It's a' strung wi' hair, and a hole in the middle;
An ay when he plays on't, his wife leuks sae cheary;
Very well duin, Duncan, quo Janet Macleerie.

Duncan he played til his bow it grew greasy;
Janet grew fretfu' and unco uneasy.
Hoot, quo she, Duncan, yer unco suin weary;
Play us a pibroch, quo Janet Macleeerie.

Duncan Macleerie played on the herp,
An Janet Macleerie danced in her sark;
Her sark it was short, her cunt it was hairy,
Very well danced, Janet, quo Duncan Macleerie. 

********

*Epitaph for Hugh Logan Esq, o' Laight*
Here lyes Squire Hugh - ye harlot crew,
Come mak yer water on him,
I'm shuir that he weel pleased wad be
Tae think ye pished upon him.

(ok that one doesnt contain c**t, but it made me laugh out loud


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> *Put Butter In My Donald's Brose*
> 
> Put butter in my Donald's brose,
> For weel dis Donald fa' that;
> ...


hahaha.. Brilliant. See, these were the ones we didn't learn in school!.


----------

